

Is Bitcoin the Future of Money? - chrismealy
http://www.thenation.com/article/179620/bitcoin-future-money?page=full

======
rtb
Betteridge's law of headlines would seem to apply.

~~~
ericb
You should read my new article, "Is Betteridge's law true?"

------
jrockway
It's the current of having-your-money-stolen, so there's that.

